# Release?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a huge deal for me especially considering my Jacks' issues with stays (separation anxiety + his Velcro personality). For teaching stays, I am always very clear about when my dog is released.

This is always a word (OK) and physical touch (touch on the head or shoulders). And I always will be returning to heel position prior to doing both of those things. No exceptions for stays. 

That way my dog has the exact communication and sight picture each and every time before he moves from the position I left him in.

You can use treats, but even there the rule I've been taught is treats are given while the dog is still in position - not AFTER the release.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe he is waiting for you to go get more food, since she is being such a good boy 

Sorry for just having silly things to say and not really a good advice.

The only thing I can say is that Pixie went through a similar phase and I start giving the release sign again with the hand sign to reinforce the voice command. She just needed a reminder there. could it be the same?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes...what Kate said. 
Although I would suggest an alternate to "OK" simply because OK is used so frequently in conversation. We use "Free". Some others in our classes us "release".
Either word, accompanied by a small tap on his head.

So, we do sit, stay. walk away or do whatever you want to do while the dog stays. Then return to your dog in the heel position, praise (a nice, calm "good stay"), treat, then give your release cue.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

For an informal stay, like waiting for the food bowl, we us "OK" and if necessary a slight movement of the hand toward the bowl. I also usually start to move away rather than stand over Zoe while she's eating. Even though many people don't like using "OK" for release, I find you can give it a somewhat unique inflection that distinguishes it from the way you'd use it in conversation.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I was just watching the new Michael Ellis "Training with food" video, and he teaches a release word by moving a treat away from the dog so the dog moves ("OK"). He uses a different cue for a "keep doing what you are doing" and delivers the treat to the dog ("Good").

This is different that how I used to do it, where I never treated the dog for getting out of position, but I think he's a great trainer so it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Our release word is also OK, in a very happy high tone. Unfortunately the other day Bentley had to wait way too long to hear that word :doh:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds to me like he is just confused with your "release" word. What word are you using?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie is also very wary about releases when it comes to her dinner. Sometimes we have to repeat "okay" and use a hand gesture toward her food to emphasize that she is allowed. It only seems to be with her dinner that she exhibits this behavior. I think it is because it is TOO important and she doesn't want to get it wrong.

Her training has been varied about "leave it." And quite successful and useful.

She knows that if we tell her to 'leave it' when she is eating, that she is to stop--and she does.

She is also trained that if we put down treats, she is to pick up only a single treat in a row without going for the others. Then with an "okay", get the next and wait. Repeat from the beginning.

The only time we had confusion was when I set up the treats when she was out of the room. She had decided that the rule was: pick up the first treat that is put down and then the next. As she was out of the room when I set them down, she couldn't tell which was the FIRST. I watched her look from one treat to the next over and over until I figured out her confusion and pointed to the first treat. 

Sorry Maddie!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I point at the bowl with an exaggerated arm movement, and say "take it." If I don't use the hand signal, or vary it in any way, she doesn't move. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Sounds to me like he is just confused with your "release" word. What word are you using?


I've been saying "Let's eat", and gesturing towards his bowl. I generally praise him with a little ear fluffing and a couple "Good boy!'s". 

After reading through the responses, I think I probably need to find a better word--one that will work in any situation, not just at meal time.

Thanks for the suggestions all!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

drofen said:


> I've been saying "Let's eat", and gesturing towards his bowl. I generally praise him with a little ear fluffing and a couple "Good boy!'s".
> 
> After reading through the responses, I think I probably need to find a better word--one that will work in any situation, not just at meal time.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions all!


Yes I was always taught to use one word for all releases. And only "one" word. We use "ok" with Wyatt. Cody's was "break".


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Maddie is also very wary about releases when it comes to her dinner. Sometimes we have to repeat "okay" and use a hand gesture toward her food to emphasize that she is allowed. It only seems to be with her dinner that she exhibits this behavior. I think it is because it is TOO important and she doesn't want to get it wrong.


 That's a good thought. I wonder if that's his thought process?



> Her training has been varied about "leave it." And quite successful and useful.
> 
> She knows that if we tell her to 'leave it' when she is eating, that she is to stop--and she does.
> 
> ...


Ha! That's too funny!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd also recommend using a generalized release word that means "do as you please." 

Now that he's gotten the message of practicing self restraint in order to get his food, it seems like he's a bit confused about when he can be let go. I'd generalize the word (like "OK" or "free") in another context and then use it with the food bowl stays.

Negative punishment (removing the food in order make him less likely to break a stay) is VERY POWERFUL, especially when followed up with a reward made up of the thing removed. Teaching stay at the door, teaching self-restraint by closing your hand around a cookie, and even the anti-jumping thing of withholding and then returning your attention all work on the same principle. The undesired behavior makes the good thing go away, and the desired behavior makes it come back. It's incredibly powerful and also quite gentle. That's always my go-to model for teaching and reinforcing basic stuff.


----------

